

The motherhood trap - notsony
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2015/07/motherhood-trap

======
basseq
This is UK-focused: the news in the US seems to be at least a little better.
Where there are 15% of women in the House of Commons, there are 20% in
Congress. In the UK, 45% of female MPs were childless; in the US, it's 32%.

Here's a (very rough) breakdown:

Senate: 20 women (20%), 70% have children (2.07 average) House: 87 women
(20%), 66% have children (2.42 average) Cabinet: 7 women (30%), 86% have
children (2.33 average)

And just to instigate discussion:

Republicans: 29 women (10%), 72% have children (2.29 average) Democrat: 85
women (33%), 66% have children (2.38 average)

